# HR24D-500 - What is the "D" for?



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

So I just bought an HR24 off eBay. I notice the guy has it listed as an HR24D-500 - I looked around and couldn't really find an answer for what the "D" is. Anyone have any idea?

Here is what I bought if anyone cares to look.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320566140743

Thanks


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dead. 

Did you check the RID with Directv to be sure you own it? Or that Directv can activate it if leased? Don't want to see you get burned.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Dead.
> 
> Did you check the RID with Directv to be sure you own it? Or that Directv can activate it if leased? Don't want to see you get burned.


The guy has good feedback from other people who have bought the same product so I have been waiting for him to list one. However I'm a little worried about what this "D" is now.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> The guy has good feedback from other people who have bought the same product so I have been waiting for him to list one. However I'm a little worried about what this "D" is now.


Typo or the ebay lister is an idiot and doesn't really know what he's selling. I see people make up all sorts of model numbers/names for things.

There is no "D" suffix that I can see on the active model list.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

RobertE said:


> Typo or the ebay lister is an idiot and doesn't really know what he's selling. I see people make up all sorts of model numbers/names for things.
> 
> There is no "D" suffix that I can see on the active model list.


I searched the forum before I posted and only found this

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2509125#post2509125

He said DTV sent him an HR24D-500 (the sticker on the box anyway)

The only thing I can think of is it's just a small variation of what is included in the box and not the box itself. I'm still curious to what the difference is.

Also found this

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10725718

That's about all I could find though and doesn't give much of an explanation.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I've not heard of this either, but I suppose it may stand for 'Dealer' .. I know 'NC' stands for "No Cables". Still, I've never heard of a 'D' model myself.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> I've not heard of this either, but I suppose it may stand for 'Dealer' .. I know 'NC' stands for "No Cables". Still, I've never heard of a 'D' model myself.


I will let you guys knows exactly what's in the box and what the sticker says on the box & IRD once I get it. Weird


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sim-X said:


> I will let you guys knows exactly what's in the box and what the sticker says on the box & IRD once I get it. Weird


I would do what Slim stated and verify with the Access Card Team at DirecTV that the receiver can be activated and if it is an owned or leased receiver. If it is leased, they may not let you activate it unless the seller is considered to be a dealer and the receiver has never been activated before.

- Merg


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

The Merg said:


> I would do what Slim stated and verify with the Access Card Team at DirecTV that the receiver can be activated and if it is an owned or leased receiver. If it is leased, they may not let you activate it unless the seller is considered to be a dealer and the receiver has never been activated before.
> 
> - Merg


I'm really not to worried about it, the guy already has 2 good feedbacks for the same model. If there is a problem I'll just send it back to him. I just wanna know what the D is. I'm sure it's leased but it says brand new never opened and the guy that left good feedback says his was new so meh. I'm sure it would go for way more if it was owned.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think it's dealer stock.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Agreed. You should be fine, *Sim*.

It's funny what the need to make payroll will cause retailers to do.  

I never did it but I knew where I could get rid of $10K in Alpine with one phone call.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

D=DECA ?


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> D=DECA ?


All HR24's have built in DECA. I am going with "Dealer" on this one.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*D* stands for *D*ummy for putting a D in there. :grin:


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> So I just bought an HR24 off eBay. I notice the guy has it listed as an HR24D-500 - I looked around and couldn't really find an answer for what the "D" is. Anyone have any idea?
> 
> Here is what I bought if anyone cares to look.
> 
> ...


Ask the seller.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

"JACKIEGAGA" said:


> Ask the seller.


I did, he said he didn't know


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Maybe Earl can clear it up for us


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Maybe Earl can clear it up for us


I know everything Earl does ..

OK, that's a lie.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I heard from a unnamed souse it stands for Deluxe.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> I'm really not to worried about it, the guy already has 2 good feedbacks for the same model. If there is a problem I'll just send it back to him. I just wanna know what the D is. I'm sure it's leased but it says brand new never opened and the guy that left good feedback says his was new so meh. I'm sure it would go for way more if it was owned.


I'm not sure what it stands for either, but sending it back may not be an option if there is a problem. Here's a quote from the auction you won :

Returns:	
No Returns Accepted


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Sim-X said:


> I'm really not to worried about it, the guy already has 2 good feedbacks for the same model. If there is a problem I'll just send it back to him. I just wanna know what the D is. I'm sure it's leased but it says brand new never opened and the guy that left good feedback says his was new so meh. I'm sure it would go for way more if it was owned.


It doesn't matter how good his feedback is, call DirecTV and ask if that DVR is able to be bought.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

barryb said:


> I am going with "Dealer" on this one.


This does make the most sense. There are two different versions of the HR24, retail and installer stock. The installer version comes with just the power cord and the remote. Retail units have cables, at least, and maybe more? (Somebody help me out here.) You need a way to designate between the two. A HR24*D*-500 would do it.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Refurb's with cables are marked RC. I guess it would be way too logical to mark new dealer stock DC. Although the more I think about it the C might be redundant for dealer stock. I wonder if they still use brown boxes for refurbs/installs and picture boxes for retail? No pictures, No cables


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*Sim*, when you get yours, tell us what's in the box, and about the label on the side, with the RID number and all the other good info, how that label is marked, if you would, please?


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> *Sim*, when you get yours, tell us what's in the box, and about the label on the side, with the RID number and all the other good info, how that label is marked, if you would, please?


Yea I def will.

For the people that are worried about me returning it, well first off the people that left good feedback prob wouldn't have left good feedback if it wasn't able to be activated. Second it's brand new in the box never used, so if it has never been used that means it has never been activated. Third lets say for some reason DTV won't let me activate it, the seller is basically selling paper-weights and ripping people off. To be honest I have bought all kinds of stuff off eBay and if I get ripped off I have always gotten my money back. I always put no returns on my auctions as well when I sell stuff, but if someone had an actual good reason like DOA or whatever that would be a totally different thing. As a seller you put that to cover the oh well I changed my mind I don't want it anymore.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

D for Demo unit?


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

markrubi said:


> D for Demo unit?


I guess it is a mystery for the time being. Well it could just be a typo but I have found a few other posts (not many) claiming it to be a HR24D. Could just be the label on the box and not the unit itself. Not really sure until I actually get it. I sure would like to know though, it's really bothering me.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Sim-X said:


> it's really bothering me.


 *D* as in *D*istress.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Carl Spock said:


> *D* as in *D*istress.


ha, I'm just really curious, I thought for sure someone would know but it doesn't look that way does it, lol.


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

The marketplace seller was "HIDEF Lifestyle Inc".

This one started life as an "NC", then was sent to the dealer as a "D". When I received it it had an HDMI cable, a card and a remote.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Fraaaak said:


> The marketplace seller was "HIDEF Lifestyle Inc".
> 
> This one started life as an "NC", then was sent to the dealer as a "D". When I received it it had an HDMI cable, a card and a remote.


So does the dealer open the box to add the cables then and then add there own sticker?


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

yes, they seem to. Here's what my box look liked prior to opening (because I was curious about that also):


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

maybe Im blind but no where I could see on the listing said it was a owned box, and at that price Im willing to bet its for lease and not owned.


----------



## Fraaaak (Jul 13, 2009)

mine is definitely a lease, I knew that going in. But it's a crap-shoot with DirecTV, you can't say to them "Send me an HR24". Plus, it was $188 with free shipping.

One note though, when I activated it the D* dude started giving me a hard time, finally I asked him "Are you going to activate it or not?", which he said he would, but that they wouldn't cover the box for any problems - and we do pay for the DTV coverage program. 

I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. I think the guy was having a bad day, because if they are willing to lease it to me for $5/month that sort of implies that it is, in fact, their box, and should be covered as such.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

So perhaps the 'D' is 'Dealer' added cable.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Got mine directly from DIRECTV, not a dealer. It’s a lease and came with all cables. Not sure what the “D” is. It’s only on the labels. Within the GUI the model is listed as HR24/500. Here are a few pics.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

D=Direct to Customer?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

jimmyv2000 said:


> D=Direct to Customer?


Since some of these manufacturers make various devices for more than one company....my guess is that it's simply an inventory designator for "DirecTV".


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Got mine directly from DIRECTV, not a dealer. It's a lease and came with all cables. Not sure what the "D" is. It's only on the labels. Within the GUI the model is listed as HR24/500. Here are a few pics.


So do all the labels have this then?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Sim-X said:


> So do all the labels have this then?


Box labels, yes. Labels on the unit, not sure. Too much of a pain to open my entertainment center.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Just got my HR24 - woot - I'm still at work will activate it when I get home but I said I would post some pictures so here they are. I take it no one every figured it out? My box def has "D" on it but the box itself just says HR24-500. There were cords on top of the box and there was 2 dtv labels. So looks like someone opened it to add the cords. Box looked sealed and remote was sealed underneath.


----------



## larryah (Jul 29, 2010)

I just had DTV installed last week, and both my DVRs said HR-24D-500 on the box. My installer was a local DTV dealer, so the dealer theory may be correct. I wonder about it when I first saw the box, because I had never seen the D before.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It would seem pretty clear at this point that the "D" on the box has little significance...rather....the HR24 name itself is consistently the same HR24-500 or HR24-100...either way.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Also wanted to say DTV activated the box no problem 

I wasn't really worried about it since the guy has sold other boxes, but he has the best price on eBay at the time.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Did the fourth picture say HR24-600? That, to my old eyes, looked like it said 600 instead of 500.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Definitely a 500 after blowing the picture up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

john18 said:


> Did the fourth picture say HR24-*600*? That, to my old eyes, looked like it said 600 instead of 500.


No such creature...but it does say 500...just schmutzed a bit on the photo...


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

Yea it's 500, picture just came out a little blurry. I had to take the pic of the green label like 5 times before I got a decent one. Prob time for a new camera


----------



## skynet (Jul 31, 2010)

Directv Ethernet Coaxial Adapter 

This is what we use for multiroom system


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

skynet said:


> Directv Ethernet Coaxial Adapter
> 
> This is what we use for multiroom system


Seriously? Do you have any other knowledge bombs to drop on us?


----------



## skynet (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeremy W said:


> Seriously? Do you have any other knowledge bombs to drop on us?


Im just trying to help you.:lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

skynet said:


> Im just trying to help you.:lol:


Well, you're not doing a very good job of it.


----------



## donkc1 (Mar 20, 2009)

D* shipped me an HR24D-500 earlier this week as a replacement, so I would imagine it's a legit box. Works great by the way, MRV, Mediashare and I am using an ethernet setup, not SWM, I have a multiswitch with the following receivers.

HR24D-500 
HR23-700
HR23-700
HR10-250

Obviously the HR10-250 isn't networked and we just use it in a spare room anyway.


----------



## larryah (Jul 29, 2010)

I got my system in July, and the box said HR24-500D, so the guy isnt crazy...or else we both are. It did come from a dealer, so that may be the answer.


----------

